# sad day



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

just a rant here ...............
has anyone ever had the dredded decision to put our animal down .
making an appoint for the dredded day just sounds so wrong .after watching our pain in the ass beloved dog slowly dwindle the decision has been made . watching her have severe seizures and coming out of it completely dazed and confused slowly watching her hearing and eyesight go has become too unbearable for us as a family .its a stupid and hard decision but how long do u watch an animal u love dwindle . keep waiting for a miracle to happen but I am kidding myself anyways tomorrow will be a terribly sad day ,not looking forward to it as I am writing this .
just sucks


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I know it's hard. Sorry to hear. 

Been through it as well but doesn't make it easier. 

Take your day. Shed your tears. And remember all the good & fun times you've had together. Your good memories will live strong.

:..(


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a strange situation...

We treat our animals like they are family...
We're allowed to "put them down" when they get sick...
But when our family is sick, we're not allowed to "put them down"

Sorry to hear Tom, sucks having to do this but it's for the better.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks guys and yes it does .....
I appreciate the support . I don't mean to bring it up in forum just going thru my mind on how to change the situation but its really undoable .

thanks again 
dave I still have your snails for u 
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom, this forums has turned into more than a place to talk about fish. We all have real life problems and most of us know each other very well. We are a ear to listen, a shoulder to cry on, and a guy/gal to have a beer with. You have my number if you ever want to call

And yes I still need snails!!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very sad day, indeed. But under the circumstances, IMHO, you are doing what's best, for all concerned.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Tom, very sorry to hear about this. We are here for you buddy.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tom, I have been in your shoes more than once, and let me tell you its not going to be easy!

I had 2 cats both 17 and 18 years of age, one was my faithful companion every day of the short 10 years I had with him. He would sleep on my lap, and even put his paws up around my face with so much love this breaks my heart to even type this. He got a skin condition that meant he lost his fur and couldn't even stand to be touched. We made the horrible decision to end his torture and put him to sleep. I did not go with my Hubby and regretted it every day afterwards to this day.

When his brother got a tumour in his bladder we decided we could not stand by and watch him suffer, so we went with him to the vet, I held him while they gave him the injection to make him comfortable....he purred in my arms while the vet gave the last injection and he went to sleep being held by someone who loved him soooo very much.

This is hard to relate believe me, but its worth it in the end.

MY Hubby and I were devastated afterwards, we couldn't fathom what had just taken place, nor understand where we were in this world without our beloved companion.

We drove up to a park up on the hill above Oakville and walked around, hugging one another and crying. All of a sudden I looked up into the sky and there was a sight I will never forget....I had heard this story before, but didn't believe it.

A double rainbow was showing in the sky with a light between them that defied logit....it was soooo very bright. It looked almost like a bridge with the 2 rainbows on either side of it. I told my Hubby right there and then that God was showing us the RAINBOW BRIDGE the one where all animals cross and wait on the other side for their owners to cross over. When this happens they run up and say "what took you so long?"

Believe it or not, I saw this and know for sure my animals are waiting for me when my time comes....it makes my heart feel better and I know one day I will cross over and be greeted with all of my companions, and I will be Happy!

Don't despair for your beloved companion, you are just sending him/her ahead of you to check things out and get your place ready for that day that you too will walk across that Rainbow Bridge.

God Bless....I hope this story helps to ease the pain of your painful decision.
Anna


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

thank you all for your kind words and support .
Maggie went to the vet and she fell asleep in my wifes arms as she snored .
yes snored to the last minute .
she was a great dog .it hit me like u would expect it .hardest part was digging her grave but even worse was when I walked in to my daughters room and she was lying on her bed two of her cats sitting on her arms propped on her face and looking out the window to the new resting spot for Maggie .
we are copping it sucks for sure but it was the right thing to do .
thanks again everyone for your ongoing support 
tom and family


----------

